# Reverso Tribute to 1931 discontinued



## schrauth

Very disappointed to see JLC has discontinued the "Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931" (reference 2788570) just about a week after I decided this would be my next purchase.

I am finding it hard to understand how they could axe one of the - in my opinion - best looking black dialed dress watches around but I guess they have their reasons and I will just end up spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## dantan

That is a shame! It is a watch that I would love to own!


----------



## drhr

Hmmmm, if true that is puzzling. The limited US version I can understand but the "normal" one? Not good. I'd think that there would still be some left, especially at/through grey mkt sources, if you're really interested . . .


----------



## schrauth

drhr said:


> Hmmmm, if true that is puzzling. The limited US version I can understand but the "normal" one? Not good. I'd think that there would still be some left, especially at/through grey mkt sources, if you're really interested . . .


It has put me off a bit to be honest. It's a move that - to me - doesn't make any sense at all. You wonder what's next. I am going to wait and see what they come up with before I even consider buying one. Here is part of an email I received from JLC, sounds like copy and paste from a marketing brochure...


*With the Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 timepiece (reference 2788570), Jaeger-LeCoultre marks a new chapter in watchmaking. To the great delight of fine watchmaking collectors and enthusiasts, they retain all the aesthetic features of the original Reverso collection.

As a connoisseur of exceptional timepieces, you were naturally fascinated by this precious timepiece.

We have checked the availability of this piece and regret to let you know that this particular timepiece is now out of our manufacturing collection and is going to be discontinued.*


----------



## phunky_monkey

Pretty surprising to hear, but perhaps they always intended for it to be a limited run?

It's a great piece, so hopefully it doesn't put you off enough not to consider getting one through other channels. I have one myself, and it really is something special.


----------



## MattHofstadt

I realized today that my Master Geo needs to be sent in for what will be its 3rd servicing in the past 2 years due to the watch stopping with 10-20 hours left on the power reserve... and now this. Come on JLC!


----------



## watchnerd8

This is really surprising because exactly this Reverso seemed to be one of the most popular Reversos. I don't understand the decision JLC made. Maybe someone knows more here?

Edit: Just looked up the german JLC page – The TT1931 is still there in the Reverso overview page, but if I click on it, the page can't be found… Two or three days ago it still worked. Ouch. :rodekaart


----------



## Creatives

Now I'm relieved I received one yesterday! Can't believe they would discontinue this model. It's even still on their main site navigation pane;









But when you click in to the model its gone :-(


----------



## watchnerd8

Creatives, please write a review or show us your new Reverso! :-!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Here is my 1933 with the first JLC movement with centre sweep seconds caliber 411-11-USC*









*And here beside the Hamilton version - The OTIS from 1938
*





Adam


----------



## watchnerd8

Amazing. Where does one have to look for the vintage 30's Reversos? I never saw one offered anywhere, just interested.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Removed off topic


----------



## drhr

Prestige time is showing one available at $6122 anyone interested . . .


----------



## schrauth

*HOROLOGIST007*, thanks for all the pics but this thread is about the *Tribute to 1931 (2788570) *being discontinued, not sure how this post fits into that category. Maybe best if you started a separate thread *Show us your vintage Reverso*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> *Here is my 1933 with the first JLC movement with centre sweep seconds caliber 411-11-USC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here beside the Hamilton version - The OTIS from 1938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam


----------



## schrauth

*watchnerd8*, your post adds nothing to this thread which is about the *Tribute to 1931 (2788570) *being discontinued.

Please start a separate thread instead of high jacking this thread.



watchnerd8 said:


> Amazing. Where does one have to look for the vintage 30's Reversos? I never saw one offered anywhere, just interested.


----------



## drhr

Forgotten where/when I read it but JLC is supposedly making changes to the Reverso model(s) in 2016. Perhaps this is in anticipation of said change(s)?


----------



## schrauth

drhr said:


> Forgotten where/when I read it but JLC is supposedly making changes to the Reverso model(s) in 2016. Perhaps this is in anticipation of said change(s)?


Thanks for your input and the info *drhr*, I couldn't find much information about it unfortunately. I will put the Reverso on the bottom of my wishlist for now and see what they come up with in 2016


----------



## drhr

Google JLC Reverso changes in 2016, there are quite a few hits that come up. From an interview with JLC CEO I believe . . .


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I removed the DUOPLAN as being off topic
I left my 1930 Reverso, as I felt it was not off topic.
Happy to have it removed by mods if they feel it is
Regards


----------



## Gunnar_917

Was going to chime in about the rumoured changes to reverso in 2016, could be first signs of it

Interview: Five Things I Learned From A Conversation With Jaeger-LeCoultre CEO Daniel Riedo - HODINKEE


----------



## schrauth

Gunnar_917 said:


> Was going to chime in about the rumoured changes to reverso in 2016, could be first signs of it
> 
> Interview: Five Things I Learned From A Conversation With Jaeger-LeCoultre CEO Daniel Riedo â€" HODINKEE


I was just reading the exact same article. He is talking about radical changes to the Reverso in 2016.

Another article mentioned JLC is changing the Reverso in 2016 due to the 85th anniversary.

The Reverso has been described as a scratch magnet, maybe they will do something to improve that? I doubt they would change the shape of the case but maybe add a sapphire crystal back to the entry models? What else would warrant to be called a radical change?


----------



## Gunnar_917

schrauth said:


> I was just reading the exact same article. He is talking about radical changes to the Reverso in 2016.
> 
> Another article mentioned JLC is changing the Reverso in 2016 due to the 85th anniversary.
> 
> The Reverso has been described as a scratch magnet, maybe they will do something to improve that? I doubt they would change the shape of the case but maybe add a sapphire crystal back to the entry models? What else would warrant to be called a radical change?


Who knows but radical changes to a watch doesn't reeally work and collectors just want the original. Look at the popularity of the Speedy pro vs other speedys released (esp the reduced and the sapphire back)


----------



## schrauth

Gunnar_917 said:


> Who knows but radical changes to a watch doesn't reeally work and collectors just want the original. Look at the popularity of the Speedy pro vs other speedys released (esp the reduced and the sapphire back)


I agree, in my opinion it's perfect the way it is, especially the TT 1931. The Reverso has reached iconic status in the watch world for a reason, I don't see the need for a radical change but I can't wait to see what they pull out of the hat.


----------



## InfinityNexus

schrauth said:


> Very disappointed to see JLC has discontinued the "Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931" (reference 2788570) just about a week after I decided this would be my next purchase.
> 
> I am finding it hard to understand how they could axe one of the - in my opinion - best looking black dialed dress watches around but I guess they have their reasons and I will just end up spending my money elsewhere.


I found this out in February when my AD tried to order one; been discontinued for a while unfortunately. I also posted a thread about this but had no comments... =(


----------



## drhr

You just never know which watch will *slowly* start to *hold value* as well as function as cool wrist adornment :think: . . .


----------



## qtip.416

I for one am disappointed by the news as I really enjoy my TT1931. I'm glad I was able to secure one earlier this year before they got rid of it from their catalog. This watch will definitely be going to one of my sons in the future, so it'll stay in the family for some time.

Very peculiar decision by JLC to say the least.


----------



## cfracing

drhr said:


> You just never know which watch will *slowly* start to *hold value* as well as function as cool wrist adornment :think: . . .


That wouldn't be why JLC discontinued it, would it?


----------



## drhr

cfracing said:


> That wouldn't be why JLC discontinued it, would it?


Doubt it . . .


----------



## cfracing

drhr said:


> Doubt it . . .


So do I. Just thought I would just throw it out there.


----------



## InfinityNexus

Honestly, I am VERY interested at the new reverso line. I am currently in the market for one but I am not sure which I would prefer


----------



## Gunnar_917

InfinityNexus said:


> Honestly, I am VERY interested at the new reverso line. I am currently in the market for one but I am not sure which I would prefer


Same here. I have a bad feeling it won't be as nice as the old one though, but that's just my fear when people decide to mess with a classic


----------



## schrauth

Gunnar_917 said:


> Same here. I have a bad feeling it won't be as nice as the old one though, but that's just my fear when people decide to mess with a classic


JLC's CEO is not just talking about an upgrade but *radical changes* to the Reverso line. I was in the market for an Ultra Thin Reverso, radical changes is something I really don't like hearing about the Reverso because I think it has earned its iconic status because of what it is, close to perfect in my opinion.

Two things came to my mind when I heard *radical changes*:

*1)* The way most watch companies are going, it wouldn't surprise me if JLC increased the case sizes, especially for the Ultra Thin Reversos.

*2)* Maybe changes to the classic proportion of length to width.

I think both such changes would be a step backward rather than forward for the Reverso and ultimately JLC.


----------



## drhr

schrauth said:


> JLC's CEO is not just talking about an upgrade but *radical changes* to the Reverso line. I was in the market for an Ultra Thin Reverso, radical changes is something I really don't like hearing about the Reverso because I think it has earned its iconic status because of what it is, close to perfect in my opinion.
> 
> Two things came to my mind when I heard *radical changes*:
> 
> *1)* The way most watch companies are going, it wouldn't surprise me if JLC increased the case sizes, especially for the Ultra Thin Reversos.
> 
> *2)* Maybe changes to the classic proportion of length to width.
> 
> I think both such changes would be a step backward rather than forward for the Reverso and ultimately JLC.


1 - I hope not (selfish small waisted person) . . .

2 - That would blow it, while they would still try to keep the Golden Ratio measurements, I fear it would not look as sublime . . .

So, def agree with your comments . . .


----------



## watchnerd8

It's almost impossible to guess right about the total change. Because: The Reversos are already available in almost all sizes with all thinkable complications and materials. Even the proportions are quite various…


----------



## phunky_monkey

Anything longer in a Reverso Ultra Thin would cause too many people issues I would have thought. I have decent sized wrists at 7.5", and I wouldn't want it any bigger than it is now despite the fact I'm comfortable wearing 46mm watches in other brands.

If you really love the current 1931, I'd say go for it before it's too late.


----------



## InfinityNexus

Yea; I was considering selling my Rolex 116000 and picking up a BLNR/Daytona, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized I would want a reverso anyway, when I wouldn't have a problem living without the BLNR/Daytona.
So, the decision is between the 1931 or the 1931 duo (there is 1-1931 left in TO). 
As an aside, does anyone have a ideal reverso? I'd probably do an UT 1931 style (don't like Arabic numerals on the reverso) but in a 44mm size (vs 46mm) and as a duo with one blue face (a la bleu) and one white face (a la 1931 duo). None of this day/night stuff =p


----------



## drhr

InfinityNexus said:


> Yea; I was considering selling my Rolex 116000 and picking up a BLNR/Daytona, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized I would want a reverso anyway, when I wouldn't have a problem living without the BLNR/Daytona.
> So, the decision is between the 1931 or the 1931 duo (there is 1-1931 left in TO).
> As an aside, does anyone have a ideal reverso? I'd probably do an UT 1931 style (don't like Arabic numerals on the reverso) but in a 44mm size (vs 46mm) and *as a duo with one blue face (a la bleu) and one white face (a la 1931 duo)*. None of this day/night stuff =p


:-! . . .


----------



## phunky_monkey

My perfect Reverso would be a Duo-style with one side the 1931 and the other the 1948...that would be amazing :-!


----------



## watchnerd8

HA THAT'S IT!

Maybe they create some 'build your own' reverso kit… choose your case size, choose your dial, choose your complications, choose your movement, choose your backside, choose your strap. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## drhr

watchnerd8 said:


> HA THAT'S IT!
> 
> Maybe they create some 'build your own' reverso kit&#8230; choose your case size, choose your dial, choose your complications, choose your movement, choose your backside, choose your strap. :-! :-! :-!


Yeah, everything except choose/determine your price ;-) . . .


----------



## InfinityNexus

drhr said:


> Yeah, everything except choose/determine your price ;-) . . .


Yea...given how much JLC has increased it`s Canadian MSRP prices, I would be very scared as to the price of my 'creation'. 15% in 1.5 years....and were we to want the new british racing green, it would be a *gulp* $13600 ( SS Daytona price)


----------



## cfracing

My ideal Reverso would be a TT1931 but with the Limited Edition dial and brown Casa Fagliano strap - basically the 2012 LE TT1931 but with sword (Bâton?) hands. Having the TT1948 on the back might be asking too much, but I really like that face, too, or maybe the blue lacquered dial from the Duoface.  ... and maybe having a 44mm case in between the Grande Taille and Grande Ultra Thin size might fit my smallish wrist better.


----------



## watchnerd8

cfracing, that wouldn't be a radical change in 2016, but just another model…


----------



## cfracing

watchnerd8 said:


> cfracing, that wouldn't be a radical change in 2016, but just another model&#8230;


Right, but "radical change" and staying true to a TT1931 Reverso concept seems like a contradiction, or at least an almost impossible task, to me.


----------



## schrauth

Spoke to my AD today about the "radical changes".

Apparently the following changes are going to occur to the Reverso line in 2016:

1) change from rectangular case to round, 48mm
2) change from mechanical movement to Quartz
3) price increase 35%

Just joking but bracing for the worst... :-d


----------



## drhr

schrauth said:


> Spoke to my AD today about the "radical changes".
> 
> Apparently the following changes are going to occur to the Reverso line in 2016:
> 
> 1) change from rectangular case to round, 48mm
> 2) change from mechanical movement to Quartz
> 3) price increase 35%
> 
> Just joking but bracing for the worst... :-d


Actually #3 :think: . . .


----------



## schrauth

drhr said:


> Actually #3 :think: . . .


Yeah I realised, it was meant to be a joke but #3 is probably not far off...


----------



## watchnerd8

All in all it seems to be a big mystery…And nobody knows if it's a reason to better buy a Reverso before this radical change or to wait.

But: JLC will know that the Reverso is a legend, so I can't imagine them destroying the DNA.


----------



## InfinityNexus

schrauth said:


> Spoke to my AD today about the "radical changes".
> 
> Apparently the following changes are going to occur to the Reverso line in 2016:
> 
> 1) change from rectangular case to round, 48mm
> 2) change from mechanical movement to Quartz
> 3) price increase 35%
> 
> Just joking but bracing for the worst... :-d


Just had a heart attack


drhr said:


> Actually #3 :think: . . .


Probably 50% in Canada =p


----------



## phunky_monkey

All this TT1931 talk had me excited to wear mine again. Back on the standard strap, such an amazing piece :-!


----------



## drhr

watchnerd8 said:


> All in all it seems to be a big mystery&#8230;And nobody knows if it's a reason to better buy a Reverso before this radical change or to wait.
> 
> But: JLC will know that the Reverso is a legend, so I can't imagine them destroying the DNA.


If there's a change coming I would echo what phunky_monkey suggested a few days ago . . . anyone who loves the TT '31 the way it now looks should get it while the gettin's good. If the changes are positive/nice, well, a reason to get one of them too. If negative/not as lust worthy, at least the good one's on the wrist . . .


----------



## watchnerd8

I guess that's right!


----------



## Creatives

With regard to that revolutionary change they are talking about making in 2016. Mechanical watch on one side...... notification centre on the other!  Similar to the IWC Big Pilot strap extension with screen on


----------



## september

Reverso line is indeed a bit too complicated in sizing, which makes new comer confused when I try to tell which one is bigger "grande Taille" or "duoface"... Probably it's time to harmonize the collection and make it easier to understand...


----------



## phunky_monkey

september said:


> Reverso line is indeed a bit too complicated in sizing, which makes new comer confused when I try to tell which one is bigger "grande Taille" or "duoface"... Probably it's time to harmonize the collection and make it easier to understand...


While this is true, I do think having the variety of sizes is beneficial as the Reverso more than any other model I've come across is very sensitive to wrist sizes. The only way to really see which is best is to try them on, and having the variety allows there to be a version available for anyone


----------



## hpintime1

Gunnar_917 said:


> Same here. I have a bad feeling it won't be as nice as the old one though, but that's just my fear when people decide to mess with a classic


it can never be the same


----------



## schrauth

I was quite annoyed when I first found out about the TT 1931 being discontinued but after some back and forth and a few afternoons of window shopping and trying on different Reversos at a local AD I have decided on the *Grande Reverso Calendar.*

In my opinion it will complement my SubC perfectly and make for a fantastic duo, it will give me some variety dial colour wise and add a few complications.

Who knows, maybe the changes in 2016 warrant for another Reverso down the track...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great choice mate, the Reverso Calendar is a real beauty :-!


----------



## mattfm

As you can see in my signature, this watch is on my wishlist! 
Very sad that they will discontinue it!


----------



## watchnerd8

At least in Europe there are still lots of TT1931 available, maybe same situation in Brazil?

Edit: Does someone know anything about the total change so far in 2016? I'm thinking about getting a Reverso or Master Control Date and would like to consider this change in my decision.


----------



## mattfm

watchnerd8 said:


> At least in Europe there are still lots of TT1931 available, maybe same situation in Brazil?
> 
> Edit: Does someone know anything about the total change so far in 2016? I'm thinking about getting a Reverso or Master Control Date and would like to consider this change in my decision.


We have one JLC Boutique in São Paulo. They have one last piece.
The price is good, i can get 15% off, but at the moment i can't spend with a new watch...


----------



## AntonL

Phew! Glad I secured mine last year. Was a wedding present from the wife so it's a keeper. The TT1931 was introduced to celebrate the 80th anniversary of the Reverso so I guess after a 5 year run, it's time to move on.

Interested in the 'radical' changes. Maybe a more scratch resistant steel case? Anti-reflective coating on the sapphire? What I would not want to happen is for them to move away from the true spirit of the Reverso with circular automatic movements. Watching 2016 with anticipation...


----------



## Echizen

Has this actually been confirmed? I spoke with my AD and Boutique and it seemed like they had no issues sourcing.


----------



## vexXed

There wasn't actually any source in the first post so perhaps the OP was referring to the fact that the Reverso 2788570 webpage on the JLC site was missing for some time. It seems to be back up now though.

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1931 | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## Hutleywillis

Still available in Australian site as well.

Spoke to AD last week as well, sourcing is not an issue either.


----------



## Hutleywillis

Still available on Australian site as well.

Spoke to AD last week as well, sourcing is not an issue either.


----------



## Albert Davidson

To the original post... Believe there are still plenty TT1931 in circulation. Singapore for example. The model being discontinued should give all the more reason to get one.

Interesting discussion on the potential radical changes in 2016... my thoughts, based on recent model releases by JLC, would be a change in the movement. Maybe an Ultrathin automatic to do away with the traditional manual wind. The Reverso Central Seconds featured an automatic movement and relatively thin case design albeit with very prohibitive pricing for the case materials.

One other such example was the Geophysic launch. Initial limited edition which has now been updated with the new dead-seconds version. 

Being JLC... I don't believe they will release any models which render any of the limited editions less valuable. Similarly the original Geophysic offers a unique dial and slightly smaller proportions.

Changing the golden proportions of the reverso which has stood test of time is unlikely in my opinion. The TT1931 has proven this.

Reversible straps... Now there's a thought!!!


----------



## Gokaden

Let's see how quickly the prices for this model will appreciate, a la the AP 15300.


----------



## mykii

Contrary to what was written by some Aussies a week or two back, I went to several ADs on the weekend and all three have confirmed that the 1931 has been discontinued. One AD went the extra step and approached JLC Australia and, big surprise, there is no local stock in Aus. They are now doing a 'world wide' search through the JLC Boutiques to see if they can track one down for me.

Q is - if one turns up - is it worth nabbing one while I still can :think::think::think:.

Aus RRP is now $11.2k apparently, which is ... a lot. Love the watch, not sure if the timing is right though on my end but am worried about missing out.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks for the information, I'll definitely be holding onto mine!

Why not consider a pre-owned example? most are in fantastic condition, and in USD have a 5 in front of the price tag.


----------



## stubborndonkey

Couldn't you get one that's still in the wild? Or does it have to come from an AD with stickers untouched? If so I get it man.
Anyways it sucks that they're discontinuing this model, I think it's a great watch. Perhaps something better is in store?


----------



## Creatives

mykii said:


> Contrary to what was written by some Aussies a week or two back, I went to several ADs on the weekend and all three have confirmed that the 1931 has been discontinued. One AD went the extra step and approached JLC Australia and, big surprise, there is no local stock in Aus. They are now doing a 'world wide' search through the JLC Boutiques to see if they can track one down for me.
> 
> Q is - if one turns up - is it worth nabbing one while I still can :think::think::think:.
> 
> Aus RRP is now $11.2k apparently, which is ... a lot. Love the watch, not sure if the timing is right though on my end but am worried about missing out.


Hey,

I was just in the JLC boutique in zurich and they have one in there if that helps at all. Maybe you could contact them for it?


----------



## AD76

Creatives said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just in the JLC boutique in zurich and they have one in there if that helps at all. Maybe you could contact them for it?


There are plenty still available in Singapore and saw one just yesterday. I find Australia has limited stock at the best of times and probably due to fairly slow turnover. Hong Kong should also be a safe bet or a destination with plenty of watch boutiques. If you are traveling then try some of the international airports and call in advance.


----------



## mater

Have read through this entire thread and I am still uncertain if this watch is discontinued .. Was also in JLC in Miami and they seemed to have it in their catalouge for 2016, same for an AD here in Toronto. 

So.. what's the word, done or still in production? Im confused. I am deciding between the tribute and the duo face. 

Thanks


----------



## fay

I visited JLC boutique in Singapore last month and was told that this 1931 tribute will be discontinued soon but he couldn't confirm the exact date.


----------



## drhr

Well now that SIHH has pretty much unveiled, happy to say (financially) that nothing has really captivated me. Nice to see that there are different sizes for some of the individual Reverso models so as to accommodate more wrist sizes. Safe for at least another year . . .


----------



## fay

Went to few AD in Singapore and they still have plenty. The watch is still in their new 2016 catalogue and also JL website. Don't think it is discontinued.


----------



## RickS72

Ignore


----------



## mattfm

My sallesman from São Paulo boutique sent me an email...

They are receiving one Reverso TT1931 black and one Rouge (red).
I've reserved the rouge and i`m waiting for it. 

Will post pics as soon i get this piece!


----------



## mgennone

I think the new announced models are the replacement option.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I was able to get one a few months ago from an AD though there was an issue with the movement where it was gaining about 10 hours/day after a few weeks despite demagnetization and JLC (via the AD) replaced it within 2 weeks so there are probably a few in "circulation" still.


----------



## bebopnjazz

Well, it is interesting when a company does something for reasons unknown to us, and the first reactions range from: "Hey why didn't you ask us - those who never bothered to buy one - first?!?" to conspiracy theory and distrust. What's up with that? Are we that jaded that a reputable firm like JLC gets treated like it's running for the White House? '-) I suspect that if anything they are taking a page out of the Big Three's book and creating pseudo-limited editions by quietly discontinuing pieces, and altering the output by some aspect (dial color/combinations, case materials, etc) like VC did with the Overseas. I'm just happy that, after a month trying to find one, mine arrives tomorrow. Because finding one NIB proved a LOT harder than I thought it might! Good luck to those who seek one of these classic and timeless beauties.


----------



## Pun

I got mine last month from the Brand as new watch. It’s a great watch indeed.


----------



## wwwppp

Managed to get a brand new choco dial


----------



## Pun

That’s a beauty on Casa Fagliano strap. Wear it in good health.


----------



## drhr

wwwppp said:


> Managed to get a brand new choco dial


Stunning!!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

wwwppp said:


> Managed to get a brand new choco dial


Gorgeous mate, congrats!

I see a few Choco's popping up from time to time. Seething that I didn't nab one when Jomashop were practically giving them away


----------



## Pun

My Reverso on a new Casa Fagliano strap received today.


----------



## drhr

The Fagliano's I have are too long so ordered a shorter version from 922leather, just got it, love it . . .


----------



## tonupbklyn

drhr said:


> The Fagliano's I have are too long so ordered a shorter version from 922leather, just got it, love it . . .


i think this is the one i saw on 922's Instagram, right? well done!

although, like the FC and other non-insert straps, this appears to suffer from lug overhang. the major reason why, as much as I'm dying for an FC strap, i can't stand the hideous overhang!


----------



## drhr

tonupbklyn said:


> i think this is the one i saw on 922's Instagram, right? well done!
> 
> although, like the FC and other non-insert straps, this appears to suffer from lug overhang. the major reason why, as much as I'm dying for an FC strap, i can't stand the hideous overhang!


dunno bout instagram but it's probably the same one . . . and, yeah the over hang will probably always be there without the oem insert straps that jlc puts out - the problem there is i don't like them as much as the horween cordovan look, had to pick my poison, you're gonna have to do the same at least for now


----------



## phunky_monkey

drhr said:


> The Fagliano's I have are too long so ordered a shorter version from 922leather, just got it, love it . . .


How do you like it compared with the Fagliano's? I'd still love a Fagliano, but can't justify the price so apart from finding one pre-owned this may be the best option.

Looks fantastic!


----------



## drhr

phunky_monkey said:


> How do you like it compared with the Fagliano's? I'd still love a Fagliano, but can't justify the price so apart from finding one pre-owned this may be the best option.
> 
> Looks fantastic!


It's great for what I paid (saved at least a couple hundred against a new Fagliano from what I'm reading), the quality is very good. It's maybe a mm or so thinner height wise at the lugs vs the Fagliano so lug over hang isn't helped but it is not a deal breaker.


----------



## Redfury

Do you find reversos to be noisy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Redfury said:


> Do you find reversos to be noisy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In what way?


----------



## cfracing

Redfury said:


> Do you find reversos to be noisy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. The only time my TT1931 Reverso makes noise is when I wind it when it has solid clicks.


----------



## Redfury

phunky_monkey said:


> In what way?


Because the case is so thin, the ticking sounds are more pronounced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

Redfury said:


> Because the case is so thin, the ticking sounds are more pronounced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't hear mine tick, even when I put it up next to my hearing aid.  But mine is a TT1931. Are you asking about a newer Reverso, or any specific model?


----------



## phunky_monkey

Redfury said:


> Because the case is so thin, the ticking sounds are more pronounced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is silent to the naked ear, as was my previous UT.


----------



## Redfury

phunky_monkey said:


> Mine is silent to the naked ear, as was my previous UT.


You hear nothing when near the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


----------



## phunky_monkey

Redfury said:


> You hear nothing when near the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, on second thought I can hear it when holding it right up to my ear. I had a listen yesterday and didn't notice it, but there must have been too much ambient noise with the watch on the wrong angle. Can definitely hear it ticking away with my ear to the face.


----------



## phunky_monkey

drhr said:


> My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


They look really nice mate. Impressive packaging too.

Lug overhand looks to be kept in check quite well?


----------



## drhr

phunky_monkey said:


> They look really nice mate. Impressive packaging too.
> 
> Lug overhand looks to be kept in check quite well?


Thanks! Yes, lug overhang as good as could be expected given the fact that they don't have the fold over ala Fagliano's . . .


----------



## dantan

drhr said:


> My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


I like that combo!

I.want.one.or.more.of.your.Reverso's.


----------



## cfracing

drhr said:


> My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


Very nice straps. Actually, I don't think your lug overhang is any worse than mine with a Fagliano strap.


----------



## Denizen

Although the Faglianoa are popular, I like that you chose something different. |>

I seen few aftermarket straps from any good companies (ABP, Camille Fournet, etc) on various watch forums...


----------



## drhr

Denizen said:


> Although the Faglianoa are popular, I like that you chose something different. |>
> 
> I seen few aftermarket straps from any good companies (ABP, Camille Fournet, etc) on various watch forums...


Thanks! First goat skin straps I've tried, glad I did . . .


----------



## Pun

drhr said:


> phunky_monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look really nice mate. Impressive packaging too.
> 
> Lug overhand looks to be kept in check quite well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, lug overhang as good as could be expected given the fact that they don't have the fold over ala Fagliano's . . .
Click to expand...

That looks great indeed. I'm also tempted to buy a cognac strap from them for my TT 1931. I would wait for your feedback after wearing it for some time about the comfort, quality and fit. They might have customised the size for you I believe. My wrist size is just under 7" and 115/75 suits me better than 120/80 standard size. I would have saved few hundreds had your post come in January when I ordered mine from CF.


----------



## drhr

Pun said:


> That looks great indeed. I'm also tempted to buy a cognac strap from them for my TT 1931. I would wait for your feedback after wearing it for some time about the comfort, quality and fit. They might have customised the size for you I believe. My wrist size is just under 7" and 115/75 suits me better than 120/80 standard size. I would have saved few hundreds had your post come in January when I ordered mine from CF.


Thanks Pun . . . yeah, I actually sent him my JLC short strap so he could get the lengths precisely right and he did a great job. Here's the black one fyi if it helps any. The goatskin is more supple out of the box than any calfskin/gator that I've had so it feels good, like the fagliano's . . .


----------



## Just.marking.time

drhr said:


> My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


Out of interest what strap removal tool do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Just.marking.time said:


> Out of interest what strap removal tool do you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not high tech or anything, just this thing that I have had for awhile . . .


----------



## Genteel Handmade

drhr said:


> My new straps from Genteel Handmade came in today, must say I'm very pleased, excellent quality for money paid. I wanted to give my London Boutique model a less dressy look than it had with the shiny stock JLC alligator band. Running with the grey for now and will try the black later . . .


It was a real pleasure to create the straps for such a beautiful and unique timepiece. Thank you!


----------



## Pun

drhr said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great indeed. I'm also tempted to buy a cognac strap from them for my TT 1931. I would wait for your feedback after wearing it for some time about the comfort, quality and fit. They might have customised the size for you I believe. My wrist size is just under 7" and 115/75 suits me better than 120/80 standard size. I would have saved few hundreds had your post come in January when I ordered mine from CF.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pun . . . yeah, I actually sent him my JLC short strap so he could get the lengths precisely right and he did a great job. Here's the black one fyi if it helps any. The goatskin is more supple out of the box than any calfskin/gator that I've had so it feels good, like the fagliano's . . .
Click to expand...

Now another decision to be taken; a black strap would work better with TT 1931 or a cognac or light brown colour? 
What you would do drhr? 
Regards


----------



## drhr

Pun said:


> Now another decision to be taken; a black strap would work better with TT 1931 or a cognac or light brown colour?
> What you would do drhr?
> Regards


In order of preference for me is dark brown, cognac, black, light brown but then can't really go wrong with any of those imo, just comes down to the look one is after . . .


----------



## drhr

The grey was fine and gave it a different look, decided to see what/how the black stacks up . . . . dressier to me but not as the shinier oem gator, perfect length for my wrist and quite supple out of the sheath as I may have mentioned.


----------



## dantan

Lovely! I want one!


----------

